# Thoughts on Adrian Griffin



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Would other teams be shopping for him, or Dallas pretty much has him returning next year?

He has those quick hands that can create a lot of turnovers.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

After seeing him play this season I think some stupid team is going to offer him more than he's worth, though I do expect him to be back in Dallas next year...

His offense is horrid though so we need to work on that this summer


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know why I just never liked him. He. just moves so weird


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He has no offense, he blows lots of layups dont get me wrong, he is a great defensive player but a liability on offense non the less


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

He is also a liability on defense when guarding DWade


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, Devin was... I was sooo mad that Harris was starting over him... Harris has foot speed defense over Wade but he doesnt have the long arms and awareness Griffin has


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't really like him, but I acknowledge he's pretty solid. I think he should be a last resort for us this offseason. Chances he'll be available late August, after most of the dust has settled from the offseason, ala Hendersen last year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

But Wade just kept running around Griffin with ease.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How much do you think other teams will offer him? The most I think is 4 million on the Knicks lol

I think we'll take him for the minimum, he wants to win and that'll happen in Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> But Wade just kept running around Griffin with ease.


 Not really at all, Griff contained him on the permiter so he couldnt slash through or step back with the jumpshot, the only way Wade scored against Griff was off pick and rolls, screen and rolls, back screens and flare screens


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

He showed a lot of hustle/rebounding during the finals. That alone should entice some offers. I mean, look what happened with Jerome James!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Speaking of JJ, look at what I stumbled upon.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> Speaking of JJ, look at what I stumbled upon.


Very nice!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Griff does the little things. Hustles for loose balls, one of the few Mavs who still actually box out for rebounds and believe it or not has a nice little jumpshot from about 12ft in.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Griff does the little things. Hustles for loose balls, one of the few Mavs who still actually box out for rebounds and believe it or not has a nice little jumpshot from about 12ft in.


I love him for his defense. As for the jumpshot, I must have missed it. LOL

I just hated that, when he takes the ball in for a lay-up, he looks like Odom. "Toss it up and HOPE it goes in." Odom obviously has much higher % than Griff.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like Griff. He's our best defender, undoubtedly, and if he can work on that jumpshot this offseason, I think he's in good shape. We'll resign him, no doubt, he was part of that lineup that got us so much success with the 13-game win streak (Terry, Griff, Diop, Dirk, Howard).


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

He is like the nets Vaughn at the sf position. Hustles, does the little things, plays good on the ball D.


And as for the James gif, did he even make the layup afterwards?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If it weren't for BBowen, I'd think more highly of Grif; but Bowen can kill you from 3-point range, and Grif's got so little in his offensive bag. I think we need another shooter to spread the floor, and if we could get one that plays lock down D, Grif would be expendable. 

Of course a shooter that plays lock down D is worth 10M.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe Grif is showing a lot of offensive promise in practices, and that's why AJ is actually letting him dribble the ball to the paint for those ugly layups.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hate when he runs the offense, just hate it


----------

